
How To Use 23andMe Irresponsibly (2014) - danielfoster
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/11/12/how-to-use-23andme-irresponsibly/
======
cmrx64
I don't know if it was around in 2014, but
[https://promethease.com/](https://promethease.com/) can do this analysis for
you, including from AncestryDNA and 23andme. I plan on using it once my
AncestryDNA results finally come back.

~~~
nyolfen
also -- [https://dna.land/](https://dna.land/) seems to give extremely similar
(possibly identical?) results, for free

~~~
cmrx64
Neat! Might as well do both and see how they compare :)

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I just plugged my 23andme data into both. Waiting for results.

I was thinking of sharing the results, is anyone interested? Is there really
any good reason not to? I know people get all uptight about it but I'm not
sure why.

~~~
howderek
I did this [1], and so have thousands of others through the Harvard Personal
Genome Project and other associated projects. So far, I haven't faced any
consequences. If you decide to do so, I encourage you to make your genes
accessible to researchers by participating in the Harvard Personal Genome
Project [2].

The main risk of sharing your genes is genetic discrimination. It's
irreversible to share your genes, so I'd ask yourself: if you were to find out
you are a carrier of a genetic disorder, would that change your mind? If so, I
wouldn't share your genes publically.

[1] [http://genes.howderek.com/](http://genes.howderek.com/) [2]
[http://personalgenomes.org/](http://personalgenomes.org/)

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Promethease report is interesting...

[https://adamjacobmuller.github.io/promethease.html](https://adamjacobmuller.github.io/promethease.html)

I'll do the PGP thing at some point... I get they want informed consent before
I do it but its now asking me to review pages of material and making me take a
test first...

------
throwanem
I don't think Mr. Alexander has had this conversation with anyone in
bioinformatics, where "SNP" is universally pronounced "snip" and given the
preconsonantal indefinite article - "a snip", not "an ess en pee".

~~~
srslysockpuppet
Like a lot of stuff that comes out of the rationalists -- autodidacts with a
background in stats have decided that reading research papers on their own is
a sufficient approach to knowledge, with often pretty messy results.

~~~
ice109
man what a refined piece of pretentious snobbery - finding fault with someone
who reads research papers as a hobby. ha.

------
snowpanda
Has anyone used 23andme with fake information? If so, how?

~~~
goatsi
Tell a work friend or someone you know causally about 23andme. If they show
interest suggest buying the kits together to save on shipping costs. Mention
that you have a few friends who would be interested as well and give them the
cash for a few kits. Their credit card and address will be linked to the
purchase. When the kits arrive sell your extras to different causal friends
and register yours with completely fake information from public wifi. 23andme
will have your DNA but nothing to link it to your identity.

~~~
Nydhal
Why the extras?

~~~
haar
I'd assume it's to prevent your friend from being able to know that the extra
kit was yours? Though if all your friends use their correct information - that
information is still leaked, hence the need to distribute them to friends
outside of the same social circle to minimise the chances.

~~~
bigbugbag
With a little cross referencing of third party "anonymized" metadata such as
cellphone location, or facebook graph (works with other data set) it is very
easy to uncover all the identities involved in this scenario with a high
probability of success (>90%).

You'd have to push preventive measures further than distributing outside of
the same social circle if you are serious about this.

One should also consider the legal aspect of this as there are places where
faking your online identity is illegal.

------
donclark
I have submitted a swab sample (for $100) with
[https://bethematch.org](https://bethematch.org)

I have emailed them to see if I can get a text file or be able to share my
info with [https://dna.land](https://dna.land)

------
aaln
[https://you.23andme.com/tools/data](https://you.23andme.com/tools/data) lets
you search your raw gene data for specific genes and markers(SNPs). If you're
curious about having specific gene variants from this article, just search it
on this page.

------
1024core
[ 2014 ]

